# RO Water in the downtown area?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I am looking to switch my 10 gal over to salt this winter (and possibly in time for the GTAA contest). I can't afford an RO unit at the beginning so I'm wondering if there is a place to buy RO water?

Do any aquarium stores sell it? You know how some grocery stores have water refills and you just bring your own bucket, pay the price, and leave? 

Either that or any GTAA members who make big batches of RO water I could purchase from consistently?

Thanks!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I know big als sell RO water but i dont think there is a location downtown..


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe find a GTAA member who lives nearby and will give you water for dirt cheap or in trade for frags or other stuff. I know there are some members that already do that  I'd offer, but I'm out near Stouffville.


----------



## Canith (Nov 19, 2006)

Dont buy RO water from any store if you dont have a TDS meter to test it, because not every store change their RO membrane time to time. There's always a chance that those water has higher TDS than the water in your home.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Canith said:


> Dont buy RO water from any store if you dont have a TDS meter to test it, because not every store change their RO membrane time to time. There's always a chance that those water has higher TDS than the water in your home.


+1

although it wont be higher than tap water, most of the times is not Zero !

you can goto metros (old dominion) and get water from there, they all have a datasheet at the back so look for the one that has the least of everything. I cant recall its name.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> +1
> 
> although it wont be higher than tap water, most of the times is not Zero !
> 
> you can goto metros (old dominion) and get water from there, they all have a datasheet at the back so look for the one that has the least of everything. I cant recall its name.


is this the water machines that you can refill jugs with? or would i be buying 4L jugs of water?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I know Menagerie has an RO system...give them a call if they provide that service.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> is this the water machines that you can refill jugs with? or would i be buying 4L jugs of water?


no not the machine, its in a jug, I will see if I have any empty jugs tonight to post what is called.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I know what you mean, I have seen it before "distilled water 4L"

good to know.


----------

